
In Letter to Jeff Bezos, Mom Says Alexa Has Ruined Her 6-Year-Old's Life - pmoriarty
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/4agaap/in-letter-to-jeff-bezos-mom-says-alexa-has-ruined-her-6-year-olds-life
======
WheelsAtLarge
Why haven't the Alexa's of the world filled suit against Amazon over
appropriating the name? They locked up the name once they selected it as the
name the Echo uses. Seems to me that this is a class-action suit waiting to
happen.

I had a similar issue. As a teen, a commercial used my name as part of their
pitch. Within a few weeks of it running on television, I had people, kids and
adults, repeating the commercial's key lines to me. It was cute once or twice
but it quickly grew tiresome and irritating. People just don't understand how
irritating it becomes. I was lucky since the commercial finally stopped
running.

All the poor people that are named Alexa must be going nuts. I truly
sympathize.

~~~
smt88
There was a guy named Michael Cialis who sued to prevent some pharma co from
naming their erection drug "Cialis". He failed.

If you could sue a company for using your name, how would you show harm?
Amazon wants people to _like_ Alexa and associate positive feelings with it.
How can they stop bullies?

Alexa is a brand name acquired by Amazon in 1999, so these children are likely
younger than the brand.

If they can sue, does that mean I can name my child Viagra and then sue
whomever made that?

